# LG TV 55LF6000 picture help



## ZackfromWisco (Oct 24, 2016)

Ive owned this tv since january and the picture just hasnt been up to par. Ive tried messing with the settings and have tried different HDMI cables and nothing. Any help is welcome.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you sure the TV is functioning correctly? I have had past experience with LG TV panels going bad.


----------

